# 1up Quik Rack roof tray...who has one?



## RL-77 (Aug 17, 2012)

I searched a review for this but there weren't that many, most are for the Hitch rack. Im looking at getting one and want to know what are your thoughts about it? The hitch ones has awesome reviews. how good is the roof one? Pros vs Cons. any pictures are apreciated too. Also on a side note for the canadians that have one, I know the shipping cost but how much were the Duties or/and brokerage fees?


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

It's discussed and documented pretty thoroughly in the larger 1up thread as well as in it's own. Start looking there.


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

love mine, had a thule side arm set and the one up set up is much easier, and wont rust.i will never look back to thule or others. i'm in canada and shipping was cheap, and thankfully came to me with no extra charges. don't know if that was a fluke.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

RL-77 said:


> I searched a review for this but there weren't that many, most are for the Hitch rack. Im looking at getting one and want to know what are your thoughts about it? The hitch ones has awesome reviews. how good is the roof one? Pros vs Cons. any pictures are apreciated too. Also on a side note for the canadians that have one, I know the shipping cost but how much were the Duties or/and brokerage fees?


I probably have the original one. I sort of got the sense that I talked them into it about three years ago. I got them to make me a non hinged tray for the hitch rack that was milled out to mount on bars as well. It works fine.

I leave mine on hitch rack so I don't unbolt it all the time and have some Thule fork mounts on top of the car (super aero Echelons) but am contemplating the 1UpUSAs for the top.

They are the best of the rooftops where you leave your wheels on. I'd say go for it.

J.


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

Cool! I got a couple of Yakima highroller roof racks used last year, but if I was going to pay full retail, I would get the 1 up USA ones instead. I saw the hitch version in person the other day and have no doubt that the roof rack version would hold much more solidly than the Yakima rack and works be easier and faster to use. The Yakima rack holds fine, but has inherent wobble in it and used to make me nervous. It is also hard to put the arm down while stabilizing the bike, while the 1 up rack would be easier to manage. Unlike their hitch rack, the roof rack is actually comparably priced to the Yak roof rack.
Go for it! 


Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

A note on the Highrollers - 

I have one and had another one until I ran it into the garage. The bike got peeled off and the rack arms were collapsed downwards which damaged the ratchet that locks the front wheel to the rack. Now, I don't expect to have the Highroller survive that but the problem was that while the rack looked ok, it wasn't. The ratchet had some holding power and would appear to hold but then would suddenly release. There is no way to inspect the ratchet and it can't be replaced. They are good racks, but you need to evaluate the ratchet periodically to see if it's doing it's thing correctly.

In general, I think it's good to have all moving parts of the rack be open for inspection.

J.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Best of both companies, I have the Thule Double Arm rack... Works with or without removing the front wheel depending on the bike.










(just kidding)


----------



## a1m80t (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you combine the 1up and the thule? I googled search this and i didn't find anything.


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

a1m80t said:


> Did you combine the 1up and the thule? I googled search this and i didn't find anything.


See his "just kidding" remark under the photo? I'm pretty sure the photo is just an optical illusion - he has the 1up rack inboard of the Thule rack. You only see the Thule tray and the 1up rack is behind it out of view, except for at the ends...The combo doesn't exist...


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

a1m80t said:


> Did you combine the 1up and the thule? I googled search this and i didn't find anything.


photo trickery at work.


----------



## a1m80t (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahh I see it now. Thanks guys.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

resurrecting an old thread...sorry...I just got one of these and I'm curious how people are getting along with theirs? Two main questions:

1) Has anyone used the wheel lock and do you find it helpful?

2) Security - do you keep the rack on at all times and do you lock it on there with anything?

Took it on a long (2 hours) trip over highways and byways this weekend and it peformed flawlessly.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

jmiah said:


> resurrecting an old thread...sorry...I just got one of these and I'm curious how people are getting along with theirs? Two main questions:
> 
> 1) Has anyone used the wheel lock and do you find it helpful?
> 
> ...


I use a U-lock and cable only if I'm gone for 5 or 10 minutes and I'm parked where it's in full view of other people. Otherwise I would not trust using any kind of lock if I'm gone for a length of time.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

I've got one on my Outback. If you're even thinking about a roof rack, look no further.
Very easy mechanism to use, lays down super flat when not in use. Handles all 3 of my bikes with ease and no adjustment! (26" HT, 650b FS, 29" Rigid)

I know their site only has the silver, but you can give them a call 608-348-7261 and order one in anodized black(+$50). It's stealthy on my black scooby!










As for security, I rarely leave the car unattended with the bike on there. But when I hit a store, I keep a cable lock in the car to throw on there.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> I probably have the original one. I sort of got the sense that I talked them into it about three years ago. I got them to make me a non hinged tray for the hitch rack that was milled out to mount on bars as well. It works fine.
> 
> I leave mine on hitch rack so I don't unbolt it all the time and have some Thule fork mounts on top of the car (super aero Echelons) but am contemplating the 1UpUSAs for the top.
> 
> ...


Is it not possible to get a roof rack/tow hitch combo anymore? That was the biggest reason I was interested in buying the 1up.

ALso did they change from allowing 4 bikes on the small tow hitch rack to only allowing that on the "Heavy Duty" version? My 4 bike load would be around 90lbs or less depending on which bikes I bring. It doesn't look like theres any reason you couldn't put an unlimited number of addons on is there?


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

litany said:


> Is it not possible to get a roof rack/tow hitch combo anymore? That was the biggest reason I was interested in buying the 1up.
> 
> ALso did they change from allowing 4 bikes on the small tow hitch rack to only allowing that on the "Heavy Duty" version? My 4 bike load would be around 90lbs or less depending on which bikes I bring. It doesn't look like theres any reason you couldn't put an unlimited number of addons on is there?


I had asked if they could make a 1-tray hitch rack with a 2" hitch so that I could then have the option of adding 3 consecutive add-ons. They said no because they worry about the stress on the bolts holding the first add-on getting to be too much by the time there are 2 more trays hanging off of that one. So 2 add-ons max.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

THat's how the original ones were built (which is what I have). It can fit in either a 1.25" or a 2" hitch. I've carried 4 mtbs on a total of 10-15K miles back and forth to Colorado with no problems. 

J.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

litany said:


> Is it not possible to get a roof rack/tow hitch combo anymore? That was the biggest reason I was interested in buying the 1up.
> 
> ALso did they change from allowing 4 bikes on the small tow hitch rack to only allowing that on the "Heavy Duty" version? My 4 bike load would be around 90lbs or less depending on which bikes I bring. It doesn't look like theres any reason you couldn't put an unlimited number of addons on is there?


I don't believe it is. It would not be a big mod if you bought the roof racks and just drilled the holes yourself, I would think.

J.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

albertdc said:


> I had asked if they could make a 1-tray hitch rack with a 2" hitch so that I could then have the option of adding 3 consecutive add-ons. They said no because they worry about the stress on the bolts holding the first add-on getting to be too much by the time there are 2 more trays hanging off of that one. So 2 add-ons max.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Actually the explanation I got was that it's about the hitch capacity of a 1.25" hitch and what you could conceivably load it up with. Actually, because of the way the additional kits work, you could add as many as you wanted to ....

J.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

I heard back from them today. It is possible and available now. Buy the roof rack and $99 more gets you the base to install it as an addon to the hitch rack.


----------



## Subyroo651 (Jun 22, 2010)

SasquatchSC said:


> I've got one on my Outback. If you're even thinking about a roof rack, look no further.
> Very easy mechanism to use, lays down super flat when not in use. Handles all 3 of my bikes with ease and no adjustment! (26" HT, 650b FS, 29" Rigid)
> 
> I know their site only has the silver, but you can give them a call 608-348-7261 and order one in anodized black(+$50). It's stealthy on my black scooby!
> ...


What year Outback do you have? I have a new one and would love to see pics of how this fits on it.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Got a monkey on the roof!

Sorry, I couldn't get a full on side shot, the sun was setting back there.


----------



## Subyroo651 (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome! I have a '13 Limited as well. Do you have any close ups of the rack on the rack? lol 

Thanks a million.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Subyroo651 (Jun 22, 2010)

Right on! I really appreciate you grabbing those pics just like that. 
I m on the fence over this rack. I have their hitch setup already and just want a 3rd Bike on the roof. I have a RockyMounts TieRod which is awesome for what it is, but it's also a pia to have to remove and install the wheel. Would you say this is worth the $100 price jump?


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Subyroo651 said:


> Right on! I really appreciate you grabbing those pics just like that.
> I m on the fence over this rack. I have their hitch setup already and just want a 3rd
> Bike on the roof. I have a RockyMounts TieRod which is awesome for what it is, but it's also a pia to have to remove and install the wheel. Would you say this is worth the $100 price jump?


Not a problem! It's really a fantastic mechanism, as you're already aware. But if I were in your situation, i'd just keep the Rockymounts and put up with the wheel removal thing.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Removing a wheel is no big deal on most bikes especially if you get one of these:

1UPUSA.com :: Quick Nut (Black)

This gets you past the lawyer ridges on the front fork. Just set it and then screw it on - no fooling around.

It's nice to not have to remove wheels, but I will tell you that the fork mount racks are much more solid on top. There is a lot less leverage to cause sway on the top. So, I'd buy the quick nut for $7.99 rather than a whole new rack.

J.


----------



## Subyroo651 (Jun 22, 2010)

JohnJ80 said:


> Removing a wheel is no big deal on most bikes especially if you get one of these:
> 
> 1UPUSA.com :: Quick Nut (Black)
> 
> ...


Its funny you mention the quick nut because I just bought one to test out on the GF's rig. I have a DT Swiss front ratcheting QR so It probably wouldn't work so well. But the heck with it, whoever the 3rd bike is (Friend etc..) can deal with removing their wheel. I bought a hitch tray rack for a reason lol

The GF switches between pavement and Trail wheelsets so it will be a very nice thing to have. Time to order up a few more.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Can anyone comment on the noise of the 1up usa roof tray compared with a Thule Sidearm? I bought a Thule side arm and the noise drove me nuts so I sold it and went back to fork mounted trays, but the 1up looks like it might be quieter than the sidearm, about as noisy as my rocky mounts fork mount tray... anyone?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I had a 1UpUSA tray and a THule Echelon tray on my car this summer. Didn't notice any difference between the two. Echelon is one of the most aero versions.

J.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks, I just ordered one, but one of the ebay 'copies' which is WAY cheaper
Single Bike Roof Rack | eBay



JohnJ80 said:


> I had a 1UpUSA tray and a THule Echelon tray on my car this summer. Didn't notice any difference between the two. Echelon is one of the most aero versions.
> 
> J.


----------



## Subyroo651 (Jun 22, 2010)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> Thanks, I just ordered one, but one of the ebay 'copies' which is WAY cheaper
> Single Bike Roof Rack | eBay


That does look El-cheapo and a possible infringement on their design.

Do report back on how that works out.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

There is a thread about it. Looks like they are made by 1upusa but not the higher quality. I usually just have my bike up there for 5-10 miles max. If I were to do a long road trip I would use the fork mount.
Also, my bike just is not worth that much!
I will let you know how it works out

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/looks-like-someone-copied-1up-767660.html

update: received it today. still in the box, but the box says 1up all over it.



Subyroo651 said:


> That does look El-cheapo and a possible infringement on their design.
> 
> Do report back on how that works out.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

I've had mine for about a year. I like them quite a bit. They are loud but having a wind deflector is helpful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a question for you guys. 

- Is the rack locked to the vehicle? In other words does it have those special bolts that prevents removal using common tools? It looks like it can be removed quite easily using a socket wrench.

- Has anyone mounted this rack on something other than a roof rack? I am trying to figure out a way to mount it directly to the bed rail of my truck (preferably without having to drill holes). My thoughts were to try and find a platform to mount it to that secures itself into the stake holes of the bed.

Thoughts?


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

The rack can be removed with simple tools. 1up sells some sort of locking mech but you need 5 inches of clearance from the bars to the roof. I could probably get that if I move them all the way out but I've been lazy. 

I imagine all you would need to mount them to a truck bed is a stable piece to bolt them to. Not sure what that would be though without drilling. I think other manufacturers make a truck bed rack that might be better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for all above. 

Yeah I've been looking for an appropriate platform that secures to the stake holes. The plan was to bolt the tray to that. I'm trying to stay away from mounting a separate sport rack to the bed. I already have a 4 bike hitch rack from 1UP. Just need to fit one more bike.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Box says 1up as do the end caps on the tray, so it's some lower end 1up, not a copy. Installed on the thule bars easily. However this thing does not hold my bike. I have a size large Turner 5spot, so not a huge bike. The front tire is 650b but if I took a pic and the rack is too small. Also, the little red lever is supposed to lock, but it totally does not. I can slide the rear holder back and forth without touching the lever.

Am I doing something wrong???? or is this junk?











Subyroo651 said:


> That does look El-cheapo and a possible infringement on their design.
> 
> Do report back on how that works out.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

It looks like it's missing the ratcheting piece that keeps the red part from sliding! There is an extra piece that goes under the red on top of the gray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks! I sent a message to the seller to try to sort it out.

I also think this is shorter than a standard roof tray. My bike is not that long, but I think the tray is too short. What do you think?



jmiah said:


> It looks like it's missing the ratcheting piece that keeps the red part from sliding! There is an extra piece that goes under the red on top of the gray.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

That bike can move forward more in the rack. You just need to angle the front bracket instead of having it straight up and down.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

THis one only has the red locking handle thing on the rear. The front slides forward until it hits a pin going through the tray. You can kind of see it in the picture. I could drill another hole and move the pin, I guess.



Bearhunter said:


> That bike can move forward more in the rack. You just need to angle the front bracket instead of having it straight up and down.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

I sent a message to that effect to the ebay seller and they are asking which piece is missing. But this is what mine looks like... is this just the cheapo version that does not ratchet??











jmiah said:


> It looks like it's missing the ratcheting piece that keeps the red part from sliding! There is an extra piece that goes under the red on top of the gray.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> THis one only has the red locking handle thing on the rear. The front slides forward until it hits a pin going through the tray. You can kind of see it in the picture. I could drill another hole and move the pin, I guess.


Ah, I see. I'd give 1UP a call and see if anything can be done to that particular rack. On a separate note, I don't think your bike will go anywhere as long as those locking arms are snug to the tire.


----------



## LanceG (Jun 7, 2015)

What year is your Outback. I have a 2012 and need to know what bolt lenght to get for the 1up roof rack. Thanks


----------



## DrkHrs3 (Jan 29, 2015)

LanceG said:


> What year is your Outback. I have a 2012 and need to know what bolt lenght to get for the 1up roof rack. Thanks


If you click "add to cart" the next page is a diagram for the rack and bolt length. 
According to the website if your crossbar is 0.4-0.9" tall/thick get the 1" bolt. 
0.9-1.375" get the 1.5 bolt. 
1.4-1.875" get the 2" bolt.


----------

